# New tank



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

So I have a successful 75 gallon cichlid tank and want to have my two young girls have there own 20 gallon tank , but unfortunately not cichlids sorry but with their own likings . It's a topfin 20 and is the regular carbon filter good enough for let's say glow fish , tetras , mollies and shrimp or could I add something else to help?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it a 20 long, 20 High or some other shape?


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I would do platies instead of mollies. I would stick with the smaller tetras. Maybe a dwarf gourami?


----------

